# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) طلبات : فك شفرة g1

## gsmhicham

سلام ممكن مساعدة في فك شفرة g1

----------

